# Scenario question



## 101Vet (Jan 25, 2016)

So.....SHTF arrives and you find yourself on the road, headed to a BOL or other safer location then your home.

You're family is strapped in, the bug out vehicle is fueled, bags and supplies are nestled safely in the truck. You have your EDC pistol and a long rifle (or two). 

En route to the BOL, you crest a hill and your heart sinks: road block ahead. And not a friendly state police DUI checkpoint....its some obviously hostile folks who are gleeful about the end of Rule of Law.

What do you do? They've seen you. It's obvious. Turn around? If so, how do you evade? Do you try to run through?

Interested to hear your answers/ideas.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I would already have multiple alternate routes marked on a map. Turn around and take one of those with someone covering our six.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Exit the vehicle and engage while the vehicles are backing away. Catch up to them on foot. Put the vehicles in the woods, and a couple/three of us go back to route the idiots. Clear the road and continue.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends on distance. If I am close, I might have to engage while my wife gets the vehicle out of there. I would have to be very sure or desperate to try and run it.. Distance,, I am out of there. Avoid the fight if possible.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife and I have already decided that we will not use a vehicle, we plan on getting to our destination on foot, no roads or trails, we estimate about 3 days to our destination, have supplies for 7 days, once we get there we can resupply, depending on circumstances we will decide on a more permanent location, we have several options available. Again, the best laid plans are always subject to change, once we leave our home, it will be burned, not leaving anything behind that can be used against us. May sound extreme, but it all depends on what degree of shtf takes place.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Stop as far away as possible. Eyeball them through binoculars. If they are showing weapons, or there are bodies, bullet holes, disabled vehicles, or other evidence of a fight, haul ass the other direction. If you can't escape, back over the crest of the hill, cover for the vehicle, then engage them from the greatest distance possible with the AR-10


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I crest a hill in the scenario you have stated, . . . and I am close enough to determine it is probably a hostile roadblock:

1. On with the brakes, . . . into reverse, . . . put the hill between me and them, . . . turn the vehicle around.

2. Get out my long distance, scoped, 30 cal, . . . back up to the military crest on one side or the other where I cannot be seen, . . . determine the motives of those at the roadblock.

3. Then it becomes their move. 

They may come under a serious attack, . . . from me. They may be left alone. They may just be observed for a short while to determine who they are, . . . and what their probable next step will be.

In any case, . . . I'll not be there long, . . . as previously mentioned, . . . alternate routes will be on the map, . . . and I'll be heading for one of them, . . . most likely right away.

There is almost no possibility of there being anyone but my wife and I in the vehicle, . . . it will be because we were forced from our house, . . . and we will be "on the run" to one of two "family" places, . . . so we're not inclined to set up a long drawn out fight. 

One vehicle speeding after us with several heads out the window, . . . guns visible, . . . they will most definitely be engaged, . . . if nothing else, . . . just to stop the vehicle, . . . to aid in our escape. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I know if I set up a road block it would have a couple guys on the flanks with high power rifles, 300 win mag minimum. Watching to cover the block, for people backing out trying to go around and to close the trap.

But to answer the question as put to us the only choice is to "try" to get out without a fight. Engaging in a firefight from a vehicle with the family is a disaster in the making. I would radio from my scout position on the bike ahead of the family if it was safe to proceed. It's faster, quieter, and more maneuverable to be on the KLR and only my life is in immediate danger. Plus I maybe able to get cover fire for escape from family in the rear.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

101Vet said:


> So.....SHTF arrives and you find yourself on the road, headed to a BOL or other safer location then your home.
> 
> You're family is strapped in, the bug out vehicle is fueled, bags and supplies are nestled safely in the truck. You have your EDC pistol and a long rifle (or two).
> 
> ...


First shame on you for being so late bugging out that it has come to this.

But I agree with most of the posters here, get an overwatch position and engage. Very few people know how to engage at range under field conditions, cap a couple in the head and more than likely you can proceed.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

101Vet said:


> So.....SHTF arrives and you find yourself on the road, headed to a BOL or other safer location then your home.
> 
> You're family is strapped in, the bug out vehicle is fueled, bags and supplies are nestled safely in the truck. You have your EDC pistol and a long rifle (or two).
> 
> ...


If I have the higher ground and the distance, I will put my vehicle in a safe place..... Then the hostiles will be engaged.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> If I have the higher ground and the distance, I will put my vehicle in a safe place..... Then the hostiles will be engaged.


Yup, and that they are blocking my path makes them automatic hostiles.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

101Vet said:


> They've seen you. It's obvious. Turn around? If so, how do you evade? Do you try to run through?
> 
> Interested to hear your answers/ideas.


Hold my beer and watch this....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I know if I set up a road block it would have a couple guys on the flanks with high power rifles, 300 win mag minimum. Watching to cover the block, for people backing out trying to go around and to close the trap.
> 
> But to answer the question as put to us the only choice is to "try" to get out without a fight. Engaging in a firefight from a vehicle with the family is a disaster in the making. I would radio from my scout position on the bike ahead of the family if it was safe to proceed. It's faster, quieter, and more maneuverable to be on the KLR and only my life is in immediate danger. Plus I maybe able to get cover fire for escape from family in the rear.


This seems correct in my view. If you can see a hostile roadblock, you already have men behind you. That's IF they have enough men and the smarts to do it. Try to disengage from the trap. Back out, find a safe location, and consider your options. You can always walk back at night and do whatever seems appropriate if this is your only route through.

I would remind myself that not all roadblocks must be hostile. They may just be trying to restrict access to their BOL. Won't you be doing the same thing when you get to yours? I would try to negotiate an escorted passage through the roadblock if at all possible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> This seems correct in my view. If you can see a hostile roadblock, you already have men behind you. That's IF they have enough men and the smarts to do it. Try to disengage from the trap. Back out, find a safe location, and consider your options. You can always walk back at night and do whatever seems appropriate if this is your only route through.
> 
> I would remind myself that not all roadblocks must be hostile. They may just be trying to restrict access to their BOL. Won't you be doing the same thing when you get to yours? I would try to negotiate an escorted passage through the roadblock if at all possible.


Here's the thing about the scenario as I see it.

I won't be going down dead-end streets or roads. This being the case, there is no reason for a road block for the purpose of protecting a BOL or any other property.

Being that it isn't reasonable to block a county road for innocent intentions, I will assume their reasoning is not innocent. This being the case, I see no reason to attempt to negotiate for my right to travel, and I see no reason to believe their demands will be reasonable, either. Being that the members of my party are all former (and current reserve) military, we will use learned tactics to clear the way.

As Montana Rancher pointed out, I'll not be waiting too long to hit the road. I doubt any roadblock erected on the county roads I will travel will be very organized and nothing more than bubbas trying to be opportunistic.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you can see a badge from that distance? .... what's a local police checkpoint - backed up by local residents - going to look like? .... 

unless it's an interstate - or the WROL has them working local & safeguarding their own families - you're not going to see anything like a state PD checkpoint on a local type road - most likely not even county sheriff units .... 

if you start shooting - and lucky enough to live thru it - good chance you'll find out that you could have passed thru with the correct answers to their questions


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

With my kids and wife in the car, quick K-turn, and floor it.
We aren't equipped to handle any group. If they pursue, I will find a choke point and stand my ground. They'll wish they hadn't followed, for sure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> you can see a badge from that distance? .... what's a local police checkpoint - backed up by local residents - going to look like? ....
> 
> unless it's an interstate - or the WROL has them working local & safeguarding their own families - you're not going to see anything like a state PD checkpoint on a local type road - most likely not even county sheriff units ....
> 
> if you start shooting - and lucky enough to live thru it - good chance you'll find out that you could have passed thru with the correct answers to their questions


From the opening statement of the thread:


> En route to the BOL, you crest a hill and your heart sinks: road block ahead. And not a friendly state police DUI checkpoint....its some obviously hostile folks who are gleeful about the end of Rule of Law.


I was cursed with the ability to read, I suppose. :21:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...I doubt any roadblock erected on the county roads I will travel will be very organized and nothing more than bubbas trying to be opportunistic.


I will never underestimate my enemy.

I will never underestimate my enemy.

I will never underestimate my enemy.

Repeat 100 times...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

101Vet said:


> So.....SHTF arrives and you find yourself on the road, headed to a BOL or other safer location then your home.
> 
> You're family is strapped in, the bug out vehicle is fueled, bags and supplies are nestled safely in the truck. You have your EDC pistol and a long rifle (or two).
> 
> ...


this post is Gold!! I think about this one every night before bed! exact scenario!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Hold my beer and watch this....


 yes! winning!! the moment rule of law is out the door, hawgrider cracks a beer and goes for a drive just cause he can!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Am I hearing get the high ground and engage at distance from the same folks that had concerns at engagement at over 400 yards? :lol:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

M118LR said:


> Am I hearing get the high ground and engage at distance from the same folks that had concerns at engagement at over 400 yards? :lol:


If I get the high ground... I will be good for 800+. Having the correct equipment, ammo and practicing with it and learning the formula for long range work is required, but its do-able....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There are to many roads around me to leave on ,, I can go any way out of the city " little town I live in " it's down town is were you do not want to be ,, blocked roads ? if you can see them before they see you turn around ,, or best bet is to just go off road at that point to a safer road . that's why we want a 4x4 .


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you can see a badge from that distance? .... what's a local police checkpoint - backed up by local residents - going to look like? ....
> 
> unless it's an interstate - or the WROL has them working local & safeguarding their own families - you're not going to see anything like a state PD checkpoint on a local type road - most likely not even county sheriff units ....
> 
> if you start shooting - and lucky enough to live thru it - good chance you'll find out that you could have passed thru with the correct answers to their questions


what if one of those questions is "How much food do you have with you" or "Do you have any weapons to confiscate?"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> what if one of those questions is "How much food do you have with you" or "Do you have any weapons to confiscate?"


"We'll let you pass once you cough up the food, the weapons, and the women of our choice."


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> "We'll let you pass once you cough up the food, the weapons, and the women of our choice."


If it is a peaceful roadblock they will not mind if i back up and go a different route.. if they fire or chase... a few handfuls of caltrops will help


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> "We'll let you pass once you cough up the food, the weapons, and the women of our choice."


 if they don't mind putting up with her S#%$!


----------



## 101Vet (Jan 25, 2016)

jro1 said:


> this post is Gold!! I think about this one every night before bed! exact scenario!


LOL. Me too. Great minds....

I think for me it is an extension of the tactical mindset from my Iraq days. Before any trip outside the wire, we would literally discuss EVERY possible scenario and our reactions (as well as the secondary reaction if primary failed). Since I've begun prepping, I can't help but do the same.


----------



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

How about this . . . do not crest a hill until one has gotten out and taken a peep over the crest of said hill with binocs to ensure that the other side holds no surprises. It may take you longer to get where you're going but at least you'd stand a better chance of getting there.

If you peep over the hill and see trouble, you can back down before they see you and detour through the countryside. I'd definitely want some good wire cutters for barb wire and ways to defeat any fence-type obstructions. This would take some planning, and obviously, more equipment, but it might end up being the best equipment choice you make


----------

